# Music Lecture of the Future



## shamisengirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I played the violin for these musical excerpts that a friend and I "elaborated" on together.






I hope you enjoy and please let me know what you think


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice violin playing. Amusing commentary.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought we were about to see you playing the music.  Anyway in the future I wonder if they might look at other musicians in popular music than some of those ones who have been most famous at the time.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Amazing, so funny! It really brings to light the banality of music from the unimpressionist period!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

hahahahahahaha that is genius


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

You two are visionaries! Awesome stuff!


----------

